# Master bath I had fun doing



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

Some pics I thought I would share. There is 80" LCD TV's behind the special mirrors of the his and her Lavs. 
Custom made waterfall feature on the tub, me and a sheet metal guy designed made of a polished stainless steel. And the interface installed on the deck of the tub controls the valve for the tub, hand sprayer, lights and bubbles.
Shower has 4 Kohler DTV systems total of 38 spray heads, 3 steam Genies @ 30kw each and two 4" shower drains that when all is running at once 2" of water still stands as the drains look like stools flushing water down the drain(cool looking cyclone effect).


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow that is awesome. You can be proud of that job.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice job. Would be a fun shower to party in. Looks like a Kohler infinity tub. Also looks a little off level, water won't cascade over the edges evenly. Expensive tub to not be set right.

Think of the water bill if they use all that in the shower, everyday for 30 minutes each day.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The first 2 pics out of orientation really messed my mind up...:laughing:

Looks like a damn nice job though...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Redwood said:


> The first 2 pics out of orientation really messed my mind up...:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a damn nice job though...



I agree, felt like I was having a acid flashback


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice work.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

That's really nice. You should put it on Pinterest.


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

Redwood said:


> The first 2 pics out of orientation really messed my mind up...:laughing:
> 
> Looks like a damn nice job though...


Lol yeah I couldn't get them to rotate


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

chonkie said:


> Nice job. Would be a fun shower to party in. Looks like a Kohler infinity tub. Also looks a little off level, water won't cascade over the edges evenly. Expensive tub to not be set right.
> 
> Think of the water bill if they use all that in the shower, everyday for 30 minutes each day.


Yes we made sure tub was perfectly level used a laser. Kohlers mold was a tad off but it went ahead and made a nice curtain around it after we waxed the ledges.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Grimmeute said:


> Yes we made sure tub was perfectly level used a laser. Kohlers mold was a tad off but it went ahead and made a nice curtain around it after we waxed the ledges.


No yall didn't. I've installed two of those tubs. I am willing to bet money that it doesn't make a nice curtain the way it is supposed to, especially based on how the water is in the picture you posted. You shouldn't have to wax anything.

First off, using a laser to level a tub doesn't seem like the brightest idea to me. What points on the tub did yall have the laser hit so yall could eyeball it to "level"? What let you know that the points on the tub that you were using as a reference for the laser were level if the mold was off?

I've circled areas in the pic that shows me that it will not cascade like it is supposed to. Yellow area looks like it is already cascading or it is awfully close to cascading, while the red area is not even close to being there. Purple area shows it too how the water is almost about to be at the corner near the yellow area, while the corner near the red area the water is way low.


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

chonkie said:


> No yall didn't. I've installed two of those tubs. I am willing to bet money that it doesn't make a nice curtain the way it is supposed to, especially based on how the water is in the picture you posted. You shouldn't have to wax anything.
> 
> First off, using a laser to level a tub doesn't seem like the brightest idea to me. What points on the tub did yall have the laser hit so yall could eyeball it to "level"? What let you know that the points on the tub that you were using as a reference for the laser were level if the mold was off?
> 
> I've circled areas in the pic that shows me that it will not cascade like it is supposed to. Yellow area looks like it is already cascading or it is awfully close to cascading, while the red area is not even close to being there. Purple area shows it too how the water is almost about to be at the corner near the yellow area, while the corner near the red area the water is way low.


It seems to be cascading just fine in real life. Believe me its good, that was important to home owner and I don't blame him, $7k tub.
The cabinet guy that did all the wood work in the house did the leveling when he built the deck. Ever piece of wood in the whole house was custom made. He used his laser and tripod and some card with a mark that he ran on the edge all the way around and shimmed and not with some stupid wood shims either. 

This guy did incredible work in the whole house. Home owner scouted him out from some other state, Paid for him to relocate here. Even bought the guy a house and a huge shop with some woodworking equipment, that I heard one of the machines was $40k alone. He had a bran of electric hand tools I never heard of. One of the Jigs saws, (just a small power tool), he said was $2k. If he said that was as level as it was going to get, then that was it. This guy was no joke. I got some pics of his stuff.

We did noticed when the water pump is off and you fill the tub to the rim just before it goes over the mold was a tad wavy. But was not enough to not make it cascade real nice once tub filled and pump on.
We waxed the four corners because it was making the curtain split at the corners AFTER it went over edge. Outside side walls I guess weren't smooth enough that it would break the curtain. After wax, it fixed that. 
Also if you notice in the pic the water feature is on that creates waves which will make it not cascade right.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for replying. Some people don't when they get called out on pics. Wasn't trying to bust yer balls about it, just pointing out what looked like an issue to me, and it does look waay off in that pic. If it's good then it's good. HO got a good deal if they got that tub for only $7k. Last one I did was about 6 years ago and they paid over $10k for it.


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

chonkie said:


> Thanks for replying. Some people don't when they get called out on pics. Wasn't trying to bust yer balls about it, just pointing out what looked like an issue to me, and it does look waay off in that pic. If it's good then it's good. HO got a good deal if they got that tub for only $7k. Last one I did was about 6 years ago and they paid over $10k for it.


Its all good. I appreciate your comments.
My supplier gets sweet deals. What ever price Kohler has on their site my guy can get it around 48% cheaper I calculated. We didnt make much off it. HO likes to beat us up on prices but we did make 10% off every plumbing item in the house and when you got almost $30K in just master shower alone we did ok with just 10%. There were 7 other showers in the house the smallest had 11 sprayers. All of them had a full DTV system or two.


----------

